# is it normal for heatsink pillar to be stuck in perpetual down position?



## coolpcguy (Feb 4, 2013)

Hey folks, 

I'm building a desktop for myself (after a *long* time ~8+ years I think) so I'm kinda lost here. My Core i5 3470 was delivered today, albeit in shoddy condition from Flipkart




When I opened the half eaten box, I noticed that one of the heatsink pillars was "stuck" in a position. The other 3 pillars can be moved up/down, but this one is stuck. I can rotate all 4 pillars, but this one can't be moved up/down. Is this regular or should I be able to move all 4 up/down?


Some pics: 

The one in the far left corner is the one that's stuck:



Another angle, of the "stuck" pillar.

The other 2 "normal" ones





Please mention if this isn't right.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 4, 2013)

Certainly doesn‘t hear right. You should have been able to move it both up and down.

Try with a small screwdriver to slowly push the pillar near top slowly and see if you can somehow get it to be “unstuck“


----------



## coolpcguy (Feb 4, 2013)

Not inclined to touch it, waiting to hear from flipkart. have asked them for a replacement. Want to get few opnions from others who've installed stock coolers to see if it's wrong


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 4, 2013)

better get a replacement.don't try to do something and end up in breaking it.


----------



## sumonpathak (Feb 4, 2013)

Just pull down a bit..gently...its typical intel behavior..


----------



## coolpcguy (Feb 4, 2013)

It doesn't budge. As I mentioned



coolpcguy said:


> The other 3 pillars can be moved up/down,b*ut this one is stuck. I can rotate all 4 pillars, but this one can't be moved up/down*


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 4, 2013)

if the push pin is stuck, how will you install the HSF? surely a faulty piece.


----------



## coolpcguy (Feb 5, 2013)

Sam said:


> if the push pin is stuck, how will you install the HSF? surely a faulty piece.


which is what I thought, wanted to confrim.

Thanks. Waiting for flipkart to get back to me


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 5, 2013)

Its a faulty piece for sure then. You should get replacement.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 5, 2013)

get a replacement ASAP and tell them about the packaging state..


----------



## coolpcguy (Feb 5, 2013)

I wrote them a strong email about the state of the packaging. They've said they'll be replacing the processor.

*twitter.com/flipkartsupport/status/298678435298021377


----------



## coolpcguy (Feb 10, 2013)

Got a replacement from fk yesterday, and this time.. it didn't look like it was eaten 

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-YJ0f8GEwY8I/URYuU6IPosI/AAAAAAAACLI/yoL3q0ADPRk/s821/IMG_20130209_163152.jpg

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-ODqX3ljmm8I/URYun2JujTI/AAAAAAAACLQ/SZ7veuQ_s80/s821/IMG_20130209_163330.jpg

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-FdNMgHXSeHA/URYt6q1GP5I/AAAAAAAACK8/4kVmtA9lhg0/s821/IMG_20130209_163354.jpg

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-UMdC5gAuQwc/URYx7AAGbrI/AAAAAAAACMM/cA7S_avo1bE/s821/IMG_20130209_165111.jpg


Thanks all.


----------

